# Thunder Bay River and Oqueoc



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

We hit both rivers over the weekend. Fishing opportunities were limited do to ice. 
On the Thunder the majority of the good holding water was locked in. I did manage to hook a very large brown below 9th street bridge, but lost it after a brief battle.
On the Oqueoc, the entire lower was frozen. We drove to the lamprey weir and fished it briefly without success. What a beautiful river. Appearently, winter still has it's grip on these rivers.
Go west young man.

Shoe


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Did you take the boat or fish the bank?


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I'm heading to the Thunder Bay tomorrow morning. If things are slow we are going to drop down to the AuSable to finish out the day. I'll be posting a report Saturday night.
Tight Lines!

------------------
BobK


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

No boat Erik. We primarily went to rabbit hunt at Presque Isle. As you know I can't drive by a piece water without fishing it. There's way too much ice for a boat.

Good luck Bob. I hope that the ice receeded some. I'll talk to you when you get back.

I'll be fishing on the Joe on Monday and will report when I get back. We're taking the boat this time. Rodeo is over there today. He fished an out-of-the-way hole on the Rogue on Tuesday and managed to hook a few.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Hey Getaway!! I should be there tomorrow morning also! Not 100% sure, but almost. I'll be the guy with Sage rods in hand, and a green columbia jacket. I'll be driving a maroon 93 s-10 with a topper.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I'll look for ya Ladykiller! My truck is a full size blue/silver '92 chevy ext cab 4x4. I'll have on my tan good luck hat that says "Shut up and Fish" and my tan fishing vest stained with spawn juice. I should be arriving around 8 or 8:30 am.

Good luck! see you there.

------------------
BobK

[This message has been edited by Getaway (edited 02-02-2001).]


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Well my buddy and I fished the Thunder Bay from 8:00am-12:30pm without a single strike between the two of us. We dropped down to the Au Sable till dark and proceeded to have the same luck. This was a beautiful day for fishing, but a lousy day for catching. I was up close and personal with two mature bald eagles at the high banks. That was definetly the highlight of the day. 

Ladykiller, you did not miss a thing. I should have listened to Shoeman. 



------------------
BobK


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Good thing I woke up late and decided not to go then. I did hit the Ausable for a few this morning though, no luck. I would have stayed all day and maybe hoooked into one, but I got hw to do and I better get off here and get to it.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Getaway, 

Have you fished the upper parts of the Thunder Bay? I have read that it is fairly good trout water. I used to live in Alpena but I am only familiar with the river downtown to the mouth, which is pretty urban (as "urban" as Alpena can be) and industrial. I'm looking for a good brook trout experience this summer in the lower peninsula so would like to try to target a river that would be a good bet.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Kroppe,

I have never fished the upper streches myself, however, I have a friend who grew up in Alpena and is quite familiar with the river. He said they used to catch some nice rainbows behind "Campers Cove" campground on Long Rapids road 2-3 miles out of town. If you are heading up there, I guess that would be a good place to start.

Good luck! 

------------------
BobK


----------

